# Japshow GTRs



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Few snaps I took on the GTROC area ...


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Thanks for sharing the pics Ian. 

Good to see yours and Graham's car sporting the Robson interiors!!! I'm sure you was impressed by Graham's retrim.

Hope a good day was had by all


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Mate, I got up close and personal [not too personal] to Graham's car.

The interior is fantastic. No picture could do it justice as it looks like there is too much writing on the headrests. When you see it up close it works really well.
He's a nice guy too so jobs a good 'un.


----------



## Falcone (Jan 31, 2005)

I was there today, was lovely to see some many skylines about.


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

Nice to meet you today Bajie... Still loving those brakes!


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

Very nice cars out there, and love the GTR32s !!!!


----------



## leggus (Feb 15, 2006)

K523 OYJ what wheels? Are they the same as the infamous wheels on milko's car...? they are very very nice.. where can i get a set, and whats a good price to pay?


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

who's was the gun metal r32 with r34 wing? very nice!


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Haribo said:


> who's was the gun metal r32 with r34 wing? very nice!


Thats my car 

The wheels are Rota GTRs. I got them from RK Tuning, give Ron a call as I got them with tyres and had some other work done at the time.
Milko has Bee-R rims.

The black R32 next to mine is Pulse D. Was a pleasure to meet you to, mate


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

i popped over to the stand (on foot)

Bajie, your car looked awesome

best R32 of the show IMHO

mook


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

my input....


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

The white R34 was extrodinary with Z-tune front bumper, especially the rims, I love it


----------



## DODGY (Oct 28, 2001)

Thank you for all the comments, i'm blushing now. Or it could just be sunburn.

Good Day

Hopefully i see more of u all at TOTB.

Graham


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Looking those pics, you realize how much bigger the R33 is to the R32.

Love the pics, love the brakes...and the R34 wing looks great.


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

excellent pics, thanks for sharing guys. 

The paintwork on that black R32 with white rims is spotless!


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

*2 white r34 gtrs v.specs*

2 of only a few r34 gtr v.specs together. dodgy's and my dads:smokin:


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

Alex

I tried to catch you and your Dad a few times yesterday! You left Brian guarding your car Nevermind, the car looked mint and hope to see you both soon.


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

stuart

sorry we missed you, brian said someone came over who had a 32 and wanted to chat but he couldnt remember a name. will you be at jae?

alex


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

I would think not mate. PM me and we can sort out a local meet as I'm not far from you


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

ok i will chat with my dad and then we will sort a meet out at long last lol speak soon.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Ian, where my dustbin then???


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Bajie-i'm guessing thats your car with the kaktimoto exhuast?

if so,what exhaust is it?


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

That is my car.
The exhaust is a Kakimoto N1 Full + Dual.
Its basically a three inch pipe for each turbo and really does sound good. Always popping and burbling away 

Combat, I meant to take some pictures of your car [especially that foolish turbo] but got so caught up chatting with you I forgot.
Then, we got chatting to the guy who was looking to buy a GTR
Then, I got a call and went over to watch some more drifting.
When I came back, the officials had been over and towed your car away 
Had I known, I'd have nicked your RB30 
Lets try to get a pic of the cars together and run a caption contest ...


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

http://s64.photobucket.com/albums/h164/Smigzy/

30 or so photo's from the show, not sure if this will work but here goes.

More being uploaded at the mo.:smokin:


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Bajie said:


> That is my car.
> The exhaust is a Kakimoto N1 Full + Dual.
> Its basically a three inch pipe for each turbo and really does sound good. Always popping and burbling away


thanks mate


----------



## gt_gaz (Jun 11, 2006)

heres the skylines i took pics of. i uploaded these just for you guys.

click the thumbnails.
shame he drifted this beauty.





















but your cars are nice n all but lets face it.. they aint got nothing on this beast.  .. i was gonna ask how much power it was putting out. lol


----------



## gt_gaz (Jun 11, 2006)

one of the cars of the show for me was this..


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

great pics! 

i like the white one 7th pic down ... i wonder why 

there were so many great cars at the show and so many skylines but im not complaning:smokin:


----------



## gt_gaz (Jun 11, 2006)

there was lots of great cars yes. shame there wasnt more of the big boys.


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

Nocturnal said:


> Looking those pics, you realize how much fatter and uglier the R33 is next to the R32.


I concur :clap:


----------

